# Driving to Abu Dhabi



## pbnf (Jun 17, 2008)

Hey guys 

I hope you are well? This is my first post on this forum, please help if you can?

I have been offered a role in AD, but we want to live in Dubai. Is driving to AD everyday going to be an issue? I don't mind the drive, as it looks like a staight long road in AD.

Please can someone give me some guidance on driving and how long it would take to get there. Also where is a good place to rent to aviod all the traffic in Dubai.

I have been looking at JBR, renting a 2 bedroom flat for about 150000 per year. do you think i can find something cheaper elsewhere?????

Thanking you in advance.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi and welcome to the board.
It will depend where in Abu Dhabi you are working, but from Marina to AD should be about an hour.(maybe even less, depeding on traffic)
Another area a little cheaper than Marina is Discovery Gardens (next to Ibn Battuta).Its only new and the 1st lot of tenant began moving in recently.
For a 2 bed in DG, you would be looking at approx 130,000 dhs +.

It is a boring drive to AD, but there are people out there that make the trip daily.


----------



## pbnf (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks for getting back to me, i will look into DG? Do you know how much it would cost to buy a 2 bedroom flat there, i think the rent gamein Dubai/AD is very high compared to London. I think it might make sense buying and then renting it out if I leave Dubai?

My office is near Abu Dhabi Mall, so an hour drive is okay i think?

Cheers


----------

